# Motormania



## bricycle (Dec 18, 2014)

Ok what motorized jewels have you had?

I had a:
Johnson Motor Wheel bike
Motor Master
Speedibike
Powerbike
Travis
Whizzer H & J
Duncan
Bike Bug
Jlo Chicken?
Elgin Motor Wheel (no mounts)


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 18, 2014)

Kawasaki Mach III


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 18, 2014)

bikecrazy said:


> Kawasaki Mach III




The Widowmaker. My pop's had one. My grandma made him get rid of it not long after he got it. Lot's of guys lost it on those beasts.


----------



## toyman (Dec 18, 2014)

Heres a few in my stable. 1901 Steffey,1921 Briggs motor wheel,1949 Monark super twin,1954 Monark Super twin and in the back my 1950 original Marman


----------



## toyman (Dec 18, 2014)

*other stuff*

On the floor barely visibla is a Brigg motor wheel motor,a Shaw motor,and a Jack and Hienz motor.Also barely visible in the left of the motor bikes is a N.O.S. Dynacycle on the correct Schwinn S-8 bicycle.I bought that one from Ron Dow.Its one of my favorites.


----------



## toyman (Dec 21, 2014)

Here are some better pics of my motorized stuff plus some projects that I am working on


----------



## toyman (Dec 21, 2014)

*more junk*

more stuff


----------



## toyman (Dec 21, 2014)

more stuff





  A few pictures of my Shaw after finishing it.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Dec 21, 2014)

I have my H model whizzer,


1938 Motormaster, still trying to track down a suitable carb..


And my 195? Travis.


----------



## toyman (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice bikes.I have the correct headlight shell and bracket for your motormaster.It was the original one that was on my motormaster.The carb is really hard to find.You should post with the outboard motor guys.They might me able to find you a carb.They found a piston for me on one of my other motor masters.If you could borrow a chain cover for the drivers side from somebody I could get you one made.Looks like thats all you need.  Toyman


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 21, 2014)

Here's me on my CZ

[video=youtube;s0LCOUzjKow]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0LCOUzjKow[/video]


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 21, 2014)

I also own these


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to put this together for us.  This looks like Reg Williams (Illinois) collection.  Do you know him?


----------



## toyman (Dec 30, 2014)

I didnt get them all loaded.Also here is a pic of my almost finished Johnson Motor wheelView attachment 188191View attachment 188195View attachment 188196View attachment 188197View attachment 188198


----------



## toyman (Dec 30, 2014)

*a few more pictures*



toyman said:


> more stuffView attachment 186842View attachment 186845View attachment 188189  A few pictures of my Shaw after finishing it.



  Here are a few more pictures and a few of my amost finished Johnson Motor wheel


----------



## kunzog (Dec 31, 2014)

Here is my 1940 Sport Scout Indian and 1956 Cushman.

I have owned:
1947 Harley WL
1948 Indian Chief with sidecar
1940 Indian 45 Military Scout
1938 Indian Prince
3 Smith Motor Wheels
1919 Dayton Motor Wheel
1919 Merkel Motor Wheel


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh yeah, And here's the my all time favorite toy a 1950 Jawa 350 Perak.  When the mean people come to take my toys away from me this is the one I will cling to the hardest.  I just brought it into the living room where it belongs.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2014)

Looks to be a rotory valver... or is she port tuned? low carb has me thinking rotory


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2014)

Iff'n yer talk'n motorcycles I had 2 1966 Suzuki 80's, a 1967 150 and a Brand new 1977 RM 125B (she naaaaace) 6 speeds as fast as you could change gears!!!


----------



## milbicycleman (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice collections guys! Those Motormasters look really cool, are they hard to find as projects?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 1, 2015)

milbicycleman said:


> Nice collections guys! Those Motormasters look really cool, are they hard to find as projects?




Only 4 to 6 known, I'd have t check my records.....


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 1, 2015)

My 1936 Elgin with Elgin Cycle Motor








I also have three Elgin Cycle Motors that are not on bikes.


----------



## toyman (Jan 1, 2015)

They are not hard to find.They are impossible.I have owned three of themI sold the two that I restored and hung on to the rolling chassis that you see here.I was hoping to find a motor,but gave up after about ten years and stuck the Marman motor on it.Maybe I will find a motor someday but if not it still looks ok like it is. Thanks,Toyman


----------



## toyman (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi Brian  I know of 6 plus my rolling chassis.I think thats all there is. Toyman


----------



## milbicycleman (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks bricycle! I would like to buy one some day but I am sure based on the rarity they are way of my price range.


----------

